# Notification Appliances???



## jpranch (Oct 10, 2011)

This may well be a rectorial question but here goes: If you have a Business Use Group single story building slab on grade project and decide that you are going to install a NFPA-13 sprinkler system I will be required to have a notification appliance (horn & strobe) on the exterior of the building. Right? But here is the real question: Are notification appliances required in all of the interior common spaces as well? For the sake of this example lets say this is also an unlimited area building with an occupant load of 299.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 10, 2011)

903.4.2 Alarms.

Approved audible devices shall be connected to every automatic sprinkler system . Such sprinkler waterflow alarm devices shall be activated by waterflow equivalent to the flow of a single sprinkler of the smallest orifice size installed in the system. Alarm devices shall be provided on the exterior of the building in an approved location. Where a fire alarm system is installed, actuation of the automatic sprinkler system shall actuate the building fire alarm system.

I would say yes


----------



## Codegeek (Oct 10, 2011)

The interior notification is not required in the form of horns and strobes unless a fire alarm is installed.


----------



## jpranch (Oct 10, 2011)

2009 Commentary:



The audible alarm, sometimes referred to as the “outsideringer” or “water-motor gong,” sounds when thesprinkler system has activated. The alarm device maybe electrically operated or it may be a true water-motorgong operated by a paddle-wheel-type attachment tothe sprinkler system riser that responds to the flow ofwater in the piping. Though no longer the alarm deviceof choice, water-motor gongs do have the advantageof not being subject to power failures within or outsidethe protected building (see Sections 6.9 and 8.17 ofNFPA13 for further information on these devices). Thealarm must be installed on the exterior of the buildingin a location approved by the fire code official. Thislocation is often in close proximity to the fire departmentconnection (FDC), serving a collateral function ofhelping the responding fire apparatus engineer morepromptly locate the FDC.The alarm is not intended to be an evacuation alarm.The requirement is also not intended to be an indirectrequirement for a fire alarm system. Unless a firealarm system is required by some other code provision,only the exterior alarm device is required. However,when a fire alarm system is installed, the sprinklersystem must also be interconnected with the firealarm system so that when the sprinkler system actuates,it sounds the evacuation alarms required for thefire alarm system.The primary purpose of the exterior alarm is to notifypeople outside the building that the sprinkler system isin operation. Originally, it was to act as a supplementalalert so that passersby could notify the fire departmentof the condition. However, because the code nowrequires electronic supervision of sprinkler systems,that function is mostly moot. The exterior notificationnow primarily serves the function of alerting the arrivingfire department of which building or sprinkler systemis in operation before staging fire-fighting activities
​for the building.


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 10, 2011)

That will be dependent upon your local AHJ call.... the only thing that the codes require is an exterior device for notification purposes and a DACT to be able to transmit the alarm...... The only time all the other stuff is required is when the treshholds for manual fire alarm systems is exceeded.

Here we get water gong, DACT and that is all on most srpinkelred properties here.


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 10, 2011)

Here are our amendments to 2006 IBC/IFC:

42. Section [F] 903.4, Sprinkler system monitoring and alarms, shall be amended to read as follows: 

*[F] 903.4 Sprinkler system monitoring and alarms. *All valves controlling the water supply for automatic sprinkler systems, pumps, tanks, water levels and temperatures, critical air pressures, and water-flow switches, shall be electrically supervised by the building fire alarm system. 

*Exceptions: *No change 



43. Section [F] 903.4.1, Signals, shall be amended to add to read as follows: 

*[F] Section 903.4.1 Signals. *Alarm, supervisory, and trouble signals shall be distinctly different and automatically transmitted by direct connections to the appropriate fire protection district communication/dispatch center. 



44. Section [F] 903.4.2 shall be amended to read as follows: 

*[F] 903.4.2 Alarms. *A fire alarm shall monitor all automatic sprinkler systems. Approved audible and visual devices shall be connected to every automatic sprinkler system. Such sprinkler water-flow alarm devices shall be activated by water flow equivalent to the flow of a single sprinkler of the smallest orifice size installed in the system. Actuation of the automatic sprinkler system shall actuate the building fire alarm system flow alarm, sprinkler bells, and water flow indicating appliances over the fire protection district direct connection. Visual alarm devices shall be arranged so the flashing light beam can be seen at the required level of intensity from all common use areas. Visual alarm appliances shall be provided as directed in Section [F] 907.9.1 and in restrooms. Audible alarms shall be arranged so the alarm can be heard in all areas of the building, as directed in Section [F] 907.9.2.

69. Section [F] 907.9.1.1, Public and common areas, shall be amended to read as follows: 

*[F] 907.9.1.1 Public and common areas. *Visible alarm notification appliances shall be provided in public areas and common areas. A clear weatherproof 75-candela exterior strobe shall be installed on the exterior of all multi-tenant buildings over the main entrance to each tenant space, and shall be activated by the fire alarm devices within that tenant space only. A blue weatherproof 75-candela exterior strobe shall be installed on the exterior of the building above each fire department connection and shall be activated by water flow only.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 11, 2011)

My understanding is that only one device is need on the exterior. If there are more then one stand pipe/ sprinkler room then each room would need a devise.


----------



## cda (Oct 11, 2011)

agree exterior only required

if they do install a fire alarm panel for monitoring only and attach the exterior to it, suggest at least one inside, so someone might hear it.


----------



## permitguy (Oct 11, 2011)

Agreed.  The act of sprinklering the building does not automatically trigger notification inside.  Those are handled by a completely separate code section.


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 11, 2011)

> The only time all the other stuff is required is when the treshholds for manual fire alarm systems is exceeded.


Or.....when the facility does not meet the code mandated minimum travel distances to a protected assembly or exterior egress point in a sprinkled building  

(lets say......... supercenter)


----------



## gbhammer (Oct 11, 2011)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Or.....when the facility does not meet the code mandated minimum travel distances to a protected assembly or exterior egress point in a sprinkled building   (lets say......... supercenter)


FM how would you get a building built that did not meet the travel distance requirements?


----------



## Codegeek (Oct 11, 2011)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Or.....when the facility does not meet the code mandated minimum travel distances to a protected assembly or exterior egress point in a sprinkled building   (lets say......... supercenter)


The OP asked about a Business Group.  I see where both a B and an M when fully sprinklered would require occupant notification in lieu of manual fire alarm boxes, but I don't see any language on travel distances.  Am I missing something?


----------



## AegisFPE (Oct 11, 2011)

Based on a strict interpretation of the 2009 IBC for a new building, 907.2 would require a pull station. 907.2 also references occupant notification, so I think the code could be interpreted to require notification throughout with a sprinkler system and one pull station. Of course, interpretations can vary by jurisdiction!


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 11, 2011)

My error.........guys. I didn't read the OP until now (sorry JP)  

I was thinking about distribution centers regarding the travel distances exceeding the 400' [T-1016.1] and *Yes* they would be and are required to activate notification appliances via waterflow. I agree that in the event the building described in the OP were required to have an alarm system the notification would be through the required occupant notification system via the water flow trip and if not "required" basically the old water motor gong, 110v electric bell or a horn strobe (hopefully) weather proof on the exterior is all thats required. Sorry....long day and the Rangers are kicking our butts


----------



## cheyer (Oct 11, 2011)

Agree with local amendment requirement..


----------



## permitguy (Oct 12, 2011)

> Based on a strict interpretation of the 2009 IBC for a new building, 907.2 would require a pull station. 907.2 also references occupant notification, so I think the code could be interpreted to require notification throughout with a sprinkler system and one pull station. Of course, interpretations can vary by jurisdiction!


To clarify, 907.2 requires these things _only_ where a fire alarm system is required by 907.2.1 through 907.2.23.  The B occupancy described in the OP would not require a fire alarm system (907.2.2).

The main point here is that installation of sprinklers does not automatically dictate the installation of occupant notification.


----------



## AegisFPE (Oct 12, 2011)

It is important to differentiate between a _Fire Alarm System_ (FAS) and Occupant Notification System (ONS). The presence of a FAS is necessary where a sprinkler system is required in order to provide monitoring per 903. In addition, a single pull station is required per 907.2.

There may be more room for interpretation on when an ONS is required. As this term is undefined, some may consider it part of the FAS; alternatively, since it has its own section, some may consider it an undefined term that is independent of the FAS.

Based on the interpretation that 907.2 is not the driver for the ONS, just the subsections, then a Group B with a manual fire alarm system per 907.2.2 need not be equipped with an ONS.

This conclusion is reached because many other occupancy groups specifically require a "fire alarm system that activates the occupant notification system." If this is the language that is considered to determine when a ONS is to be provided with a FAS, then the only time Group B would require an ONS is if the exception to 907.2.2 is being applied.


----------



## pwood (Oct 21, 2011)

would the B occupancy water flow alarm and outside gong require monitoring by anyone and notification to the local fire dept? or is the strobe/ gong on the building o.k. without any monitoring by anyone?


----------



## jpranch (Oct 21, 2011)

Monitoring is required by sections 901.6, 903.4, & 903.4.1.


----------



## pwood (Oct 21, 2011)

JP,

  this system is monitored by a remote panel in the lobby by a receptionist. there is also a horn strobe in the lobby as well as on the exterior of the building. Does this meet the sections you referenced without any further monitoring. when the building is empty and the alarm goes no one will be there to contact the fire dept other than a passerby who sees/hears the exterior alarms?


----------



## jpranch (Oct 21, 2011)

Any sprinkler system required by the code is of course determined by chapter 9. Any place you see the word "supervised" in the requirement always means 3rd party off site. There will be one deticated phone line and one back-up for the auto-dialer. So I would say that the system you described does not meet code.


----------



## permitguy (Oct 21, 2011)

How old is the system, and how many sprinkler heads?  There used to be an exception to monitoring for systems with 100 heads or less.  You'd put a sign on the outdoor notification appliance that said "Call Fire Department when Alarm Sounds" (or something similar).


----------



## pwood (Oct 24, 2011)

permitguy said:
			
		

> How old is the system, and how many sprinkler heads? There used to be an exception to monitoring for systems with 100 heads or less. You'd put a sign on the outdoor notification appliance that said "Call Fire Department when Alarm Sounds" (or something similar).


         new system ,several hundred heads.


----------

